# Regcure Problems



## Ranger_Bob (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi there! Im new to this stuff, so any help anyone can provide will be better than letting my stubby old fingers do the walking through my operating system. I understand that messing an operating system up is not good. Anyway, here is my problem. I ran across this RegCure page on Goggle and after reading everything I could find, I decided to try it. I did the free download, which found many errors. Of course, I needed to purchase the software to fix all the problems  which I did.

After doing the load, purchasing the software, and fixing the errors, I closed out and shut down my computer. The next time I turned the system on, It began running an installation  which I thought was RegCure. At one point it stopped and a message appeared saying I needed to insert my InstantShare CD-ROM. After looking through everything I had for such a CD, I found one for my HP Photosmart 8150 printer. I inserted this and waited. Nothing. Not only did it not help, but also it began running a loop of trying to install only to stop when it reached the InstantShare thingy. To top everything off, I could not stop the loop and could not get out of the computer. I finally unplugged the computer. For the two hours, every time I turned the system on, it began running the same installation. I finally got out of the install. I then spent several hours going through the companys website  which was of no help at all  and looking through the Internet  nothing. I attempted to send a message to support on RegCures website. To do this, I needed to register. After doing this, I attempted to send a message. I got a reply that said I was not allowed to send a message. The bottom line is that I finally had to remove the software from my computer.

On my email site I sent a message to both sales and support at RegCure. I got a response saying my message would be announced in the order it was received. As it has been two days, I figure they must have a lot of complaints.

Anyone have any helpful answers? I would like to use the program because everything I have read says it is good. I need help. Any Answers?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

And, you have found out why.

I don't know where you are seeing all the accolades for this product.

Good Read especially near the end where Amanda who is supposedly the Director of Communications, attempts to justify their product.

Good read 2

Or just do a search for Registry Cleaner at this site to see how highly recommended they are.

If this frustration has occured within the last 5 days, to a Scanreg /Restore and choose the date prior to this.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Ranger_Bob and welcome to TSG.
As suggested by WhitPhil try..
Reboot. 
Tap F 8 and choose Command prompt. 
Type. 
scanreg /restore [note space] 
Choose date prior to the problem..not the oldest. 
Let us know if that helps.


----------



## Ranger_Bob (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for the responses. I can't remember how I found out about this product in the first place, but after finding several sites on google and even cnet that said this was the best thing since buttered toast and jam, I decided to try it. Bad mistake. At first, everything went well. It was only after restarting the computer that I had problems. I have since removed it and gone back to the privous status.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: you can mark your thread solved using thread tools at the top of the page.


----------



## MorroBay (Aug 4, 2007)

Please help, I'm a novice. I download RegCure and now my browser (Mozilla Firefox), and antispyware software (Ad-Aware) and firewall (Zone Alarm) won't work. One of the messages I get is that the server is unavailable. I tried using Command Prompt "scanreg /restore" and that did not help. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi MorroBay duplicate post.
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/605058-regcure-ruined-my-computer.html
Please continue in the above thread.


----------

